# Another HEAD question



## SDGoat619 (Mar 21, 2011)

Would a 1970 #16 head 1.96/1.66 10c.r (according to wallace racing) opened up to 2.11/1.77 produce to much compression for a 455 with cast rods and stock pistons?

I also have some 6x-4's I can get which ultimately I think I would prefer however they are about 3-4hrs away.


----------

